# ? about pond fish



## finly204 (Sep 10, 2007)

I am building a circulating pond in my back yard with a water fall. it is all set up, i just cant figure out what type of fish i want use. i could of course easly use kio or another type of gold fish. but would rather stay away from the norm. So if any one can help point me towards a fish that can live in around a 200 to 300 gallon pond in a florida climate., with not take much work on my part to keep it alive please let me know. also im looking for a fish that will grow to around 6 inches long.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

goldfish would possibly be your best bet. bitterlings are also pond fish but i do not know enough about them to determine if they can last all year round out in the pond.


----------



## Googlybubble (Jan 17, 2008)

We have a pond in our backyard with a waterfall and whatnot. We had goldfish but they have all since died (after oh... 4-5 years) and right now we have different types of koi which thrive in the pond. They get HUGE. Feed them well with floating pellets and they will love you. =) My favorite is the butterfly koi.

However, I'm not sure if there are blue herons in florida or something like it, but they will find your pond and eat your fish... So now we have to have a net over the pond so our fish don't get eaten. But yeah, we've never once had any problems with our pond.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

My understanding is that most tropical fish will do 9 months in a FA pond no prob. and depending on where you are, or if you add a heater, could possibly go year round.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

This thread is three months old. I highly doubt this user is still looking for answers to their question, especially since this the only post they made on the forums and probably haven't visited since then. Next time, before posting, please check the date of the post on the thread. Avoid bringing back old, dead threads.

Thanks.


----------

